# New Van Clutch Help please Peugeot Expert HDI 2004



## CrappyVanButFun (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi well a little bad luck has hit the new old Expert Mini Camper to be.

Odds and sodds as you can maybe expect but now also it seems the clutch is taking a trip to noisey vibes city sometimes and squeeks at shut off.

Its a 2004 HDi Expert 2.0 and it turns out the clutch is a Dual Mass serious price type. !!!! aarrrggg.

Fitting costs seem to be the same but I`m not sure if I should get another dual mass one around £310 plus fitting, or a Valeo conversion kit to a single mass flywheel ? £250 + fitting.

I did hear the single mass ones can cause vibes, rang Valeo and the chap there said the dual mass ones just cover up issues like mounting vibes that were there and the single flywheel shows them up.

Someone else told me the single mass ones not only can cause vibes and imbalance as the set up in there is for a dual one, but can also cause camshaft/ Belt issues.

I only expect to do 6-8K a year and if I get 5/6 years out of the van will be well chuffed.

Really appreciate all and any thoughts, advice, experiances, whats fitting like, cam shaft seals while on ?? etc etc.

Thanks in advance. Mark.

PS while I am on please. I`m also getting the cam belt done, do they need the water pump as well or not really. Some kits have them, some not. Thanks.


----------



## dave docwra (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi, I will only fit a conversion kit (solid flywheel) for a customer if they fully understand all the problems they may have after fitting, they also have to supply the kit as I will only give warranty on my labour.

Dave..


----------



## QFour (Mar 12, 2013)

CrappyVanButFun said:


> Hi well a little bad luck has hit the new old Expert Mini Camper to be.
> 
> Odds and sodds as you can maybe expect but now also it seems the clutch is taking a trip to noisey vibes city sometimes and squeeks at shut off.
> 
> ...



So you save £60

and then spend the next 6 years thinking about vibes

so thats £10 a year and you don't have to think about them ..

If the manufacturer in the first place thought they could save a £5 by fitting something else they would have done so. Bite the bullet and fit the right bits. If you fit the other
bits at £250 and then have to have the job done again in a couple of years it will have cost you more. 

How much will it cost to have the water pump done now or when it fails. Will it ever fail. Who told you they do fail or is it just another " well we might as well do it while we
have the bonnet up " 

Happy Camping .. :dance:


----------



## Touringtheworld (Mar 13, 2013)

In my humble opinion, fit the dual mass, new cam belt and water pump all in one go. Job done, no more worries. 

In my experience I have spent half but paid double in the long run.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 13, 2013)

As has already been said have the lot, Dual Mass, Timing Belt and Water Pump done all at the same time which will workout cheaper
than having them done separately.

*Peace Of Mind* can be* Priceless*.


----------



## CrappyVanButFun (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks I also think its better to go with the proper lot, but had spoken to a mechanic who thought the single route was better.

He also thought the H frame had to come off to fit the clutch, hope not and thats on the later vans.

Probably paid a bit over the odds for an 04 as a combi with windows right round and just over 53K and a nice dark grey.

Hope its relatively reliable as its very nice to drive, Really like these vans with the straight in and out seat hight, not least as have an ex biker dickie hip.

Thanks again for the advice.

Best Mark.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 14, 2013)

The guy next door has one on a 53 Plate  and it`s just coming up to 200,000 miles.

He regularly blasts up and down between Preston, Lancashire and Worthing, West Sussex ( family down there ).

He gets the Oil and Filters ( oil, fuel and air ) changed on a regular basis.

He loves it, very easy to get in and out of and a good driving position ( upright ) and surprisingly economical.

He reckons he`s more than had his monies worth out of it and whist it`s running as well as it does he`s hanging on to it.


----------

